# Parti genetics and pedigrees....



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

Am I right in thinking the parti gene (as in '& white' not phantom) in poodles is 'spsp' like other breeds? So it's recessive to solid 'S', so 'SS' or 'Ssp' would both be solid.
Just looking at my parti's pedigree and on one side the parti comes from nowhere it seems - which I know is possible when it's a recessive. How recently do you think people either didn't register their parti's or registered them as solids when they cropped up in litters do you think?
And also has anyone used the VetGen test for parti (sp)?
Thanks


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

While I can't answer your question, I have a feeling you'd really enjoy this site, if you don't already know about it:

Dog Coat Colour Genetics

As for registration...I can imagine that some breeders of the past might not register partis. But I know that when I registered mine, there was actually a color option avabilable for "black and white." I know breed registration forms usually only feature the colors available in that breed (acceptable in conformation or not), so I'm wondering if those multi-colored options have "always" been available for poodles or what...

--Q


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Whites can easily be parti but not look like it (since white + white just looks like white) so that's one possible source of "out of the woods" partis.


----------



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks, I'd never thought of that!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

BurdonPoodle said:


> Am I right in thinking the parti gene (as in '& white' not phantom) in poodles is 'spsp' like other breeds? So it's recessive to solid 'S', so 'SS' or 'Ssp' would both be solid.
> Just looking at my parti's pedigree and on one side the parti comes from nowhere it seems - which I know is possible when it's a recessive. How recently do you think people either didn't register their parti's or registered them as solids when they cropped up in litters do you think?
> And also has anyone used the VetGen test for parti (sp)?
> Thanks


BurdonPoodle, the parti gene is recessive, so can hide for many generations. I have cream and white parti pups now, this one only shows markings on his face, it may change as he's older and face markings all blend together. I have used Vetgen and Vetnostic for parti gene testing.
[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/kathyesio/media/133_zpsqgbe7a5z.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for that Jacknic xx


----------

